# 2002 1.8 nissan sentra gxe O2 sensor connector wire order



## 032484 (Nov 29, 2015)

the wires to the connector for o2 sensor 1 bank 2 came off. Can anyone help me by telling me or showing a pic of the order the 4 wires go back into the 1st green connector?


----------



## 032484 (Nov 29, 2015)

The color of the 4 wires are black, blue with red, red with black, and tan. Can someone please send me a pic of the 4 wires connecting to the 1st green connector as circled in the above picture in red above.


----------

